# [42] - Celtics [12-29] at Raptors [21-22]



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

VS.









*PROBABLE STARTERS [but who knows with Doc]*

*CELTICS (12-29)*






































*RAPS (21-22)*






































*LOCATION:VERY COLD AIR CANADA CENTER*










*TIME: 7:00 PM EASTERN *


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*

I hope you guys can win, the raptors are playing very good ball no doubt.

Anyword on when PP is coming back


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*

HB, allegedly, he's returning after the all-star break, but I doubt he comes back that quick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*



Premier said:


> HB, allegedly, he's returning after the all-star break, but I doubt he comes back that quick.


What exactly is the probem? I mean at the time he went down, it was supposed to be a 2 weeks thing. He has been out for over a month now


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*



HB said:


> What exactly is the probem? I mean at the time he went down, it was supposed to be a 2 weeks thing. He has been out for over a month now


The Celtics are explicitly tanking.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He has Oden-Itis of the left toenail.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*

Szczerbiak was supposed to be back in the lineup over a week ago, as well.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*

lets hope the raps win, and the nets continue to lose.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Jan 26th - O' Canada!*



Premier said:


> The Celtics are explicitly tanking.


Danny Ainge that sly fox. Makes sense really


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Game is starting soon.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

The raps are showing you why unselfishness and shooting wins games. Oh and Bosh clearly traveled on his dunk (by every rule other than nba rules). This is why the US always gets killed in international basketball against decent internation teams, becuase the US doesn't know how to score without traveling. See the number of traveling calls called against Dwyane Wade.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

the most twisted statistic ive ever heard in my life..


"the celtics have lost every game that scalabrine was out"

mike gorman...hahaha tommy even had to try to not laugh when he said that


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bosh just hit a three-point shot and it didn't look akward like when most big men attempt perimeter shots.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

They showed a video of Pierce shooting around with the team. He looked okay, but it was hard to tell if his foot was bothering him. It showed a statistic that the Celtics are 2-15 during the 17 games that Pierce has missed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics are catching up, as the Raptors can't seem to hit a shot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al currently has the most assists on the Celtics with five.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anthony Parker, who has been hitting like everything, just missed and Delonte pulled down the rebound and set up a fastbreak with Al five seconds ahead of him underneath the hoop. Delonte lobbed it to Al, who _pump-faked_ and then hit the layup.

Game tied at 67.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes just air-balled a fallaway jumper at the closing seconds of the third quarter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up by two points over the Raptors, 71-69, at the end of the third quarter.

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, GF</td><td>25</td><td>5-12</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>31</td><td>5-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, FC</td><td>30</td><td>10-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>10</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>29</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>20</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Allan Ray, G</td><td>15</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Leon Powe, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>30-58</td><td>5-11</td><td>6-10</td><td>6</td><td>29</td><td>20</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>16</td><td>71</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*51.7%*</td><td>*45.5%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (16)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, GF</td><td>33</td><td>6-10</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>29</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>27</td><td>8-16</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, FC</td><td>21</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>24</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>15</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>26-60</td><td>10-21</td><td>7-11</td><td>7</td><td>26</td><td>23</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>69</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*43.3%*</td><td>*47.6%*</td><td>*63.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (10)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al, already having a 20-10, is going to stay on the bench for most of the fourth quarter due to fatigue. He's played 31 of the 36 possible minutes so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine makes a failry average defensive play and Gorman praises him as if he hit a game-winner.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al's coming back in the game, as the Celtics are down one with about six minutes left.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Raptors are playing well right now. The Celtics are down three with four minutes left. Al just committed a 24 second violation.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

Parker is making the Celtics look really poor on defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anthony Parker is good. I mean, he's really good. I'm glad that he's doing well since I liked him in Tel-Aviv, but he's killing the Celtics right now, a job normally reserved for Mo Pete.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

This game is going wonderfully.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics will lose tonight. Raptors have been on 15-0 run, but nice effort tonight by the young guys and most importantly, the loss will improve the Celtics' draft stock.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Paul Pierce was spotted shooting around on the Celtics' practice court, though he declined to meet with the media. He did travel to Toronto to watch tonight's game. *"He says he's feeling better," said Rivers. "All that is positive with Paul. I don't think we're going to know [when he can return to practice], hopefully in another week or so.* *But there is nobody who has said that.* As far as him playing, there's no date for that, either." Jefferson was also encouraged to see Pierce shooting around. "He looks good," said Jefferson. "It doesn't look like he's lost any touch."


Wonderful news, Pierce is feeling great and will not return.

That bold and italic part really sums it up.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

whats up with Green taking 10 3-pointers and missing all of the them excpet for two, I thought he was a slasher with 3-pt shot but all I see him do is chuck 3-pt.....like A-Toine


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> whats up with Green taking 10 3-pointers and missing all of the them excpet for two, I thought he was a slasher with 3-pt shot but all I see him do is chuck 3-pt.....like A-Toine


Well whenever he dribbles he turns it over so that might have something to do with it. And if I remember right he was wide open at least 7 or 8 of those 10 attempts.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I hate losing. But we are playing hard, young guys getting playing time and learning, and we are losing with a good draft coming up. If we end up with a nice pick, and our young guys better from experience - not all bad.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I hate losing. But we are playing hard, young guys getting playing time and learning, and we are losing with a good draft coming up. If we end up with a nice pick, and our young guys better from experience - not all bad.


yea but how long will Pierce wait for that, I just hope he isn't one of those players who will demand a trade. I really hope we get Oden....when is the last time we have a center who is strong in the post, grab rebounds, and not taking long jumpshots a lot. I don't want no more Lafrentz, Blount, and Battie. Also get rid of Scrabs and bring back Eric Williams lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I hate losing. But we are playing hard, young guys getting playing time and learning, and we are losing with a good draft coming up. If we end up with a nice pick, and our young guys better from experience - not all bad.



i think many people SEVERELY underrate winning when it comes to "getting better from experience"...they are getting the "experience" of a ten game losing streak...i dont think thats the type of experience i want a bunch of 20 and 21 year olds to have....sure they are getting minutes but how do u think their young minds feel when they put all that they have into 10 games and cant win one of them...it cant be good


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I agree AW. But what's worse for a young guy. Winning, but sitting on the bench and watching the wins? Or playing and learing, but losing due to inexperience and no vets?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I agree AW. But what's worse for a young guy. Winning, but sitting on the bench and watching the wins? Or playing and learing, but losing due to inexperience and no vets?



how bout winning while playing and learning:clap: :clap: 

haha but really i know what ur saying and in the short term i would say yes id rather them play bur if we are going to win 2 out of every 20 games for the rest of the season how much of an impact will that make on the youngsters???look at the clippers of 6 years ago for example...they had talent and picks for days...odom, miles, quentin richardson, corey maggette, keyon dooling, earl boykins, olowokandi (he counts as a pick not as talent lol)...and how many games did they win??? 25 maybe 30?? how good did they respond???

all of them save maggette are on different teams right now...and maggette looks to be gone too...which is whats gonna happen to our group of young "superstars in the making"...the only question is if we can get the talent that the clippers did to make this a winning team...this current team NEVER DEVELOP into a championship or even playoff team...they wont stay together long enough and thats just the business of basketball...5 years from now we'll be lucky to have 2 out of 7 or 8 of them left...the question is if we can get a brand/cassel for those players to make our team a winning team like the clippers did...sorry i babbled on so long but theres my take...the kids can get all the experieence in the world now doesnt mean it will do us any good when they are all scattered all over the league


ps..the clippers couldnt develop their number 1,3,4,10,13and 18 picks into anything resembling a winning team and we are trying to do it with number 13, 15,18,21,24,25,27,49and 50 picks...doesnt look like a good bet to me


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Where a guy was drafted, after the draft, means nothing. There are busts at number 1 and second round allstars. We have Paul Pierce. We just need some of the young guys to catch up. Only way that has a chance is if they play.


----------

